# Best Wimbledon final of all time



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Jul 2008)

Out of the, what must be, 29 finals Ive seen.. that has to be the most amazing Ive ever seen.

... I think Ive aged 10 years   

Go Rafa!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jul 2008)

yep, brilliant!

nadal fully deserved that win.

closest final ive ever seen.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> yep, brilliant!
> 
> nadal fully deserved that win.
> 
> closest final ive ever seen.




I have to say.. I was wondering if he'd do it.. whenever he pounded on the door, Federer slammed it shut.. but he came through in the end.

Its even better than the MacEnroe vs Conners finals used to be.. were very lucky to have them both in the game I think.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Jul 2008)

Yep, awesome match.  I watched it on BFPS about 30 yards from a load of Hercules aircraft!

Just shows how important the serve is these days...


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Yep, awesome match.  I watched it on BFPS about 30 yards from a load of Hercules aircraft!
> 
> Just shows how important the serve is these days...



yep, as soon as Federer had trouble in his first serve, Nadal was able to pounce. Watching the replay at the moment, and I can honestly say this is tennis of the like we've never seen before.. I wonder if the up and coming players will ever match either of these 2.  It could so easily have gone either way, but theres noone else on the tour that is even in the same class.

Stunning stuff


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Just shows how important the serve is these days...



depends how you look at it...for some the return is more important.

i dont think we'll see anything like that for some time.well next year?... it seems nadal has improved his grass court game 100% i think he's the new kid on the block.


----------



## Wayney (7 Jul 2008)

The serve and return are important but not half as important as baseline groundstrokes, you only need to look at the wear+tear on the court from this years final and the final from 5 years ago to see how much the grass court game has changed. I personally miss the serve and volley game but everything seems to be about power and spins nowadays.....still though it was a superb final


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jul 2008)

i'm not into the tennis but i like to watch the final just so i can talk about it lol, i was at waddington this time though.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (7 Jul 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> The serve and return are important but not half as important as baseline groundstrokes, you only need to look at the wear+tear on the court from this years final and the final from 5 years ago to see how much the grass court game has changed. I personally miss the serve and volley game but everything seems to be about power and spins nowadays.....still though it was a superb final



I think thats a fault of technology more than anything else. Racket weight and strength has totally changed the game.

However, the serve and volley game isnt dead  as power reaches its plateau, theyll have to find other ways to find an edge, so hopefully the old finesse will return.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i was at waddington this time though.



ohh man, i wanted to go to that. the planes were coming over my house all day( its just down the road) was it any good?


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we went in the tourer and stopped the weekend, bang next to the runway, we didnt go in this time as it was raining but it was still good. Red arrows awesome as usual, the vulcan flew aswell, that was huge! I upload some pics, that messing about with the camera paid off! I got some decent ones. There was also the spanish airforce, similar to the red arrows, they flew closer together but the display wasnt as good.


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Jul 2008)

And I was at Silverstone so only caught a bit of the tennis.  Did get to see the Red Arrows too, although they could only do an abbreviated display due to the low cloud ceiling and poor visibility.  Didn't stop Lewis though!!!!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (8 Jul 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> And I was at Silverstone so only caught a bit of the tennis.  Did get to see the Red Arrows too, although they could only do an abbreviated display due to the low cloud ceiling and poor visibility.  Didn't stop Lewis though!!!!



wow Ed, id rather have been at Silverstone too! Much that I love tennis


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jul 2008)

Didn't get to watch the whole match but then saw the highlights, well worth it, great game and best players ever.
Its also nice to see two develop at the same time so one doesn't dominate everything like Sampras did, etc...
Look forward to more great battles between these two


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Jul 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was ace!  Been playing catch-up all week though as I got no work done at all last weekend!!!  Never mind, one week to go....

BTW we go to Silverstone every year....


----------

